# !!!HELP PLEASE!!!



## zenith (Jul 18, 2008)

hi all im zenith im new to this website i remake and fuse lots out of pokemon but i havent done it for ages could someone please tell me the website that you store  the images on:)


----------



## zenith (Jul 18, 2008)

ty im starting a shop anyrequests i do:fusions recoulors inverted and shiny pokemon so go AHEAD ASK FOR A POKEMON(any other ping a people wanting a custom pokemon i will be making a new thread shortley


----------



## Alxprit (Jul 18, 2008)

Use captials (ABC...) and spaces ( ) and periods (.!?), ok? Type how you'd talk, unless you REALLY talk like that. In that case, type how your parents talk.


----------



## Drifloon Rocks (Jul 19, 2008)

If you want to et up a sprite shop, you should make a new topic in the Spriting Artwork section.


----------

